# 2 Days old in Martial Talk!



## agemechanic03 (May 26, 2007)

Greetings from South Korea first of all! I am new here, just joined 2 days ago, Friday, thanks to MBuzzy. No I am not Korean, just stationed here with US Air Force. I am studying Tang Soo Do under Master Choe Ki Un and just began his studies about 3 weeks ago. Looking forward to the many future chats with you all!!

Chris


----------



## Tames D (May 26, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 26, 2007)

Two...no, now three days old... happy birthday. 

Welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 27, 2007)

Chris, hello and welcome to Martial Talk ... enjoy!


----------



## kidswarrior (May 27, 2007)

Welcome! You've chosen a good art.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 27, 2007)

Welcome again!


----------



## Shaderon (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT agemechanic!  Great to have you here.


----------



## terryl965 (May 27, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting Mbuzzy is a value to the site.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Tez3 (May 27, 2007)

Welcome! Tang Soo Do and Air Force, good combination! ( I'm ex RAF)


----------



## Sukerkin (May 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard, *agemechanic03*.  

Well done to *Mbuzzy* for making the recommendation and well done to you for taking him up on it .


----------



## stickarts (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Drac (May 27, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..We were *ALL* beginners at one time..The *important fact* is you've talken the first steps..


----------



## stone_dragone (May 27, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  I always wanted to do a tour in Korea, but they took my airframe out of the country.  Enjoy TSD!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Kacey (May 27, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## kenpo0324 (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Chris!


----------



## Ping898 (May 27, 2007)

Welcome To MT Chris :wavey:


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  I think you'll like the KMA knowledge here.  Enjoy!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Callandor (May 27, 2007)

Welcome, Chris. You're lucky to train Tang Soo Do from it's country of origin. Good luck.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (May 27, 2007)

agemechanic03 said:


> Greetings from South Korea first of all! I am new here, just joined 2 days ago, Friday, thanks to MBuzzy. No I am not Korean, just stationed here with US Air Force. I am studying Tang Soo Do under Master Choe Ki Un and just began his studies about 3 weeks ago. Looking forward to the many future chats with you all!!
> 
> Chris


 
Take it easy on the Soju and stay away from Silvak.


----------



## The Master (May 28, 2007)

Welcome. This is the best martial arts forum period. Happy to meet you, and I think you'll enjoy yourself here.


----------



## agemechanic03 (May 28, 2007)

Yeah, I know that...Soju is good tho.


----------



## mjd (May 28, 2007)

That is so cool, welcome


----------



## seasoned (May 28, 2007)

agemechanic03 said:


> Greetings from South Korea first of all! I am new here, just joined 2 days ago, Friday, thanks to MBuzzy. No I am not Korean, just stationed here with US Air Force. I am studying Tang Soo Do under Master Choe Ki Un and just began his studies about 3 weeks ago. Looking forward to the many future chats with you all!!
> 
> Chris


 
Welcom aboard, and thanks for your service. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT Chris.

The food in South Korea is amazing.  Their Bar-B-Q Kalbi is the BOMB!

Peace.


----------

